# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ساهم بمعلومة حول هؤلاء الأعلام المعاصرين

## خالد الاطلسي

اخوتي في المنتدى ساهموا معنا للتعرف على بعض الاعلام المعاصرين والذين أثروا الساحة الثقافية والعلمية بمؤلفاتهم وعلمهم ، فمنهم العالم والاديب والمؤرخ...لكن لم يأخدوا حقهم من التعريف بل إن بعضهم لا نعرف تاريخ ميلاده أو وفاته ، ومن بين هؤلاء الأعلام:

*احمد فتحي بهنسي**( * *؟-  ؟ )*  *أحمد عادل كمال**( * *؟-  ؟ )*  _أحمد محمود صبحي_*( * *؟ -   )*  *الدكتور إبراهيم أحمد**العدوي( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *الدكتور / أحمد شحلان**( * *؟* *  -* * )* *الدكتور احمد محمد خليفة**( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *الدكتور* *إبراهيم الدسوقي شتا( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *الدكتور* *أحمد عبد الرحيم مصطفى( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *الدكتور ابراهيم امام( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *الدكتور ابراهيم عبده( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *الدكتور ابراهيم شبوح( * *؟* *  -* * )* *ابراهيم الهلالي( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *احمد الخلاصة( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *الدكتور احمد هليل( * *؟* *  -* * )* *الدكتور ابراهيم هلال**( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *الدكتور احمد قوشتي**( * *؟* *  -* * )* *إبراهيم خليل أحمد**( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *اللواء احمد عبد الوهاب( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *الدكتور أحمد حسن حامد( * *؟* *  -* * )* *احمد شوقي الفنجري( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *ابراهيم علي ابو الخشب( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *الدكتور احمد فكري( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *الدكتور احمد حجازي السقا( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *احمد انور ابو النور( * *؟* *  -* * )* *ابو الوفا المراغي**( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *احمد مصطفى المراغي**( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *احمدالمغازي**( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *احمد الشنتناوي( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *ابراهيم زكي خورشيد( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *احمد خاكي**( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *احمد البورقادي**( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *ابراهيم السمان( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *ابراهيم سلامة( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *ابراهيم فتحي( * *؟* *  -* * )* *ابراهيم عبد الرحمن محمد**( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *احمد فؤاد متولي( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *ابراهيم حمادة**( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *ابراهيم محمد الفحام( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *احمد حمدي محمود( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)* *ابراهيم عوضين**( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)*

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

إبراهيم شبوح : لغوي أظنه من جيل ناصر الدين الأسد .. ولعله أردني مثله ..
سأحاول أن أوافيكم بما يتيسر ..

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

بل الأستاذ الدكتور إبراهيم أحمد شبوح تونسي متخصص في الآثار الإسلامية وله تحقيقات .. منها : تحقيق لمقدمة ابن خلدون مع إحسان عباس .
وهو عضو مراسل بمجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق منذ 1993م

----------


## سيف الهاشمي

الدكتور إبراهيم إبراهيم هلال
أستاذ الدراسات الإسلامية المتفرغ بكلية البنات جامعة عين شمس
أشرف على عشرات الرسائل الجامعية
حاصل على الدكتوراه في الفلسفة الإسلامية من كلية دار العلوم وأستاذه الدكتور محمود قاسم رحمه الله تعالى
لعل أهم أثاره تحقيق كتاب قطر الولي على حديث الولي للأمام الشوكاني مع دراسة مفصلة عن الولاية عرض فيها مسألة من منظور اهل السنة وحاول رد الأمر إلى أصوله الشرعية في الكتاب والسنة ورد على أهل الغلو 
وهذا الكتاب إحدى رسالتيه الماجستير أو الدكتوراه لا أذكر الآن 
وهو متأثر جدا بالإمام الشوكاني رحمه الله تعالى
ولعل من آثار ذلك أيضا حبه الشديد لليمن حتى أنه يعد أجمل أيام حياته تلك التي قضاها في اليمن حين كان أستاذا بإحدى الجامعات اليمنية

----------


## سيف الهاشمي

أحمد عادل كمال
كان من الإخوان المسلمين في التنظيم الخاص وفصل من الجماعة في المحنة التي ابتلوا في عهد عبد الناصر
مهتم بالتاريخ الإسلامي والسيرة النبوية المطهرة وله في ذلك مؤلفات إلى جانب كتاب يؤرخ للفترة التى قضاها في داخل الإخوان وتحمل شهادة على الفترة الناصرية والتنظيم الخاص للإخوان من وجهة نظر أحد أفراده

----------


## سيف الهاشمي

_أحمد محمود صبحي_

*أستاذ في الفلسفة الإسلامية*
*وله كتاب ضخم عن الزيدية*
*وطالعت له كتيب صغير الحجم عنوانه التصوف إيجابياته وسلبياته وهو كتيب -من وجهة نظري- جيد ومنصف*

----------


## سيف الهاشمي

اللواء احمد عبد الوهاب
علم من اعلام مقارنة الأديان في العصر الحديث رغم أن دراسته الرسمية بعيدة عن المجال الشرعي فهو لواء مهندس من خريجي الكلية الفنية العسكرية

----------


## سيف الهاشمي

إبراهيم خليل أحمد
كان قسا فشرح الله تعالى صدره للإسلام وله مؤلفات في مفارنة الأديان ومناظرة في السودان في صحبة الشيخ مجمد جميل غازي رحمه الله تعالى أسلم بسببها جميع المناظرين ولعلها متاحة على النت في موقع طريق الإسلام أو غيره

----------


## المنطوى

[justify]*الدكتور ابراهيم عبده( * *؟* *  -* *؟**)*[/justify]
عمل أستاذا لتاريخ الصحافة بكلية الآداب جامعة فؤاد الأول (القاهرة حاليا) له :
تطور الصحافة المصرية 1798 - 1951 ط الآداب الثالثة ( وهذه النبذة عن هذا الكتاب)
وله أيضا 1- كتب في الصحافة :  
1- تاريخ الطباعة والصحافة في مصر خلال الحملة الفرنسية 
2- الوقائع المصرية (1828 - 1942) 
3- وتطور الصحافة المصرية وأثرها في النهضتين الفكرية والاجتماعية 
4- أعلام الصحافة العربية
5- حول الصحافة في عصر إسماعيل (حقائق غير مطوية)
6- جريدة الأهرام (تاريخ مصر في خمس وسبعين سنة)
وله : 2- كتب في التاريخ
7- في السودان
8- تطور النهضة النسائية في مصر (بالاشتراك)
9- تذكار طلعت حرب (بالاشتراك)
وله : 3- كتب في الأدب 
10- الحياة الثانية
11- في المصايف

----------


## المنطوى

أستاذنا الدكتور إبراهيم عوضين - بارك الله في عمره -( ؟ - ؟)
عمل وكيلا لكلية اللغة العربية بالمنصورة جامعة الأزهر ، كما كان رئيسا لقسم الأدب والنقد بها، وعضو رابطة الأدب الإسلامي العالمية.
له اهتمام بالأدب والاسلامي منه خاصة ويكتب في العديد من الدوريات الأدبية والإسلامية ، وكان زميلا وصديقا لأستاذنا الدكتور محمد رجب البيومي - رحمه الله -.
ومن كتبه
في الابداع الأدبي:
محنة ومنحة (قصة طويلة اجتماعية)

في الدراسات الاسلامية:
1- الإسلام والمذاهب الاقتصادية المعاصرة 
2- الاسراء والمعراج ضراعة عبد واستجابة إله
3- الإسلام والإنسان
4- المجتمع الإسلامي ، مقوماته 
5- نظرات في شريعة الإسلام
6- ردود إسلامية في قضايا معاصرة
7- التعريف بالسنة وعلومها جـ 1
8- من مشكاة الذكر الحكيم 
9- من محاسن شريعة الإسلام
10- في رحاب السنة النبوية

في الدراسات الأدبية والنقدية
1- أثر الإسلام في الخطابة العربية
2- في الأدب العربي المعاصر ( قسم النثر )
3- في الأدب العربي المعاصر ( قسم الشعر )
4- الأدب العربي بين الجاهلية وصدر الإسلام
5- البيان القصصي في القرآن الكريم
6- تأملات في البيان النبوي
7- المعرضة في الأدب العربي
8- مع البيان القرآني في سورة الكهف
9- المعارضة في شعر شوقي
10- الأدب العربي بين البادية والحضر
11- مع البيان القرآني في سورة يوسف
12- على طريق الأزهر في ألف عام
13- الخنساء دراسة ونقدا
14- الدكتور محمد محمد حسين بحوثه ومواقفه (بالاشتراك مع آخرين)
15الإسلام في الأدب العربي المعاصر
16- مع البيان القرآني في سورة الإسراء
17- مدخل إسلامي لدراسة الأدب العربي المعاصر
18- مصطفى صادق الرافعي أديبا إسلاميا
19- شكيب أرسلان أديبا إسلاميا
20- في النقد الأدبي الإسلامي ( وعنه هذه النبذة)

في تحقيق التراث:
1- تأويلات أهل السنة للماتريدي
2- ديوان الخنساء 
تحت الطبع:
1- علي أحمد باكثير  أديبا إسلاميا
2- محمود حسن إسماعيل  أديبا إسلاميا
3- عبد الحميد جودة السحار  أديبا إسلاميا
4- من أسرار الإعجاز في النسق القرآني
5- لغة القرآن الكريم
6- محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في رؤية البوصيري وشعرائنا المعاصرين.

----------

